# Online Bike Auction



## Lodestar (Jun 1, 2019)

Hi, I am doing an online only auction of bikes that need some work and bike parts. It is on Live Auctioneers. If this works well, will be selling more in the future. Below is the link. Thanks for looking,
Larry
https://www.liveauctioneers.com/catalog/142706_vintage-antique-bike-bicycles-and-parts/


----------



## John G04 (Jun 1, 2019)

Nice stuff! 




Lodestar said:


> Hi, I am doing an online only auction of bikes that need some work and bike parts. It is on Live Auctioneers. If this works well, will be selling more in the future. Below is the link. Thanks for looking,
> Larry
> https://www.liveauctioneers.com/catalog/142706_vintage-antique-bike-bicycles-and-parts/


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 1, 2019)

Are you the same Lodestar that was Lodestar Express on E-bay? Great stuff by the way!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lodestar (Jun 1, 2019)

bentwoody66 said:


> Are you the same Lodestar that was Lodestar Express on E-bay? Great stuff by the way!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Yes, That is me. Not too fond of ebay anymore so trying to branch out.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 1, 2019)

Lodestar said:


> Yes, That is me. Not too fond of ebay anymore so trying to branch out.



Great, I followed you there for a few years and wondered where the bikes went to. You have always had great stuff. Hope the auction goes well and you keep going!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 1, 2019)

The bad thing about Liveauctioneers is all the fees--24.8% and then shipping. An item could wind up costing double or more of your bid depending on what it is. GLWTS. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 1, 2019)

Yeah, and the auction runs for 29 days.
It’s got to be something pretty damn good to keep my interest for 29 days.
Fuggetabout it!
List it here and I’ll buy it.
Run it through an auction and I’m out.


----------



## Lodestar (Jun 1, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> The bad thing about Liveauctioneers is all the fees--24.8% and then shipping. An item could wind up costing double or more of your bid depending on what it is. GLWTS. V/r Shawn



Each auction house sets their own buyers premium. I set mine at 15%. They do charge for credit card purchases but buyers are welcome to send me a check or money order like the good old days of the internet. Shipping is expensive. USPS and UPS keep raising their rates.


----------



## Lodestar (Jun 1, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, and the auction runs for 29 days.
> It’s got to be something pretty damn good to keep my interest for 29 days.
> Fuggetabout it!
> List it here and I’ll buy it.
> Run it through an auction and I’m out.



The auction is not 29 days. It is one day June 23rd. The period up to that is a preview. Like when the auction houses would send out catalogs about a future auction. I set the preview period. I wanted to make sure people had a chance to find the items. If this is successful and I get a following I can do shorter preview periods. This is all an experiment and learning experience.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 1, 2019)

Yeah, but your taking bids through the whole preview period.
So it still works like a month long ordeal.
Still way too much monkey business.
Why not put a price on it and list it here.
100% profit and your selling directly to the most ardent enthusiasts in the hobby.
Your items are all of good quality, and I can just about guarantee that they will sell for a premium.
No hassles and middlemen.
The Cabe is pretty well self governed, and flakes don’t last long, so the exchange satisfaction rate is pretty high.
I think you’ll find that it’s a good venue to list things for sale.
The only thing we don’t have, is that pesky auction format, so I would like to see a make an offer option in some type of format, so that the sellers who are fishing, can still test the waters, just in case there’s someone willing to go for broke on something.
That’s the sellers prerogative, to just put a crazy number on something and see if he gets any bites.
The whole online auction business is a drag, and seems to become more so with each passing year.
I’m not on Facebook, but I hear, that’s where it’s at now.
But again, that is ripe with unknowns.
At least here, you know your dealing with dedicated enthusiasts that are serious about their interests.
Just my two cents on the subject.
I appreciate you bringing our attention to your auction site.
Free advertising is always a nice thing to have.
Good luck with your sales!
Sincerely,
Marty


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 1, 2019)

Welcome to the Cabe!


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 25, 2019)

I scored some nice stuff.  Thank you and thanks for the fast shipping too.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 25, 2019)

Same here.


----------

